# microscope to take pix of blade sharpening steps???



## guntekd (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have a keen interest in general sharpening and in specific comparing my Chef's Choice and my new Edge Pro.
In specific, I would like to take progress pictures so i can really see the impact of each step in the sharpening process

I am serious and willing to spend a reasonable amount on a microscope. 
Obviously it's gonna take a lot of work to learn how to use the Edge Pro and i've started
Also, last week i bought a Celestron 5MB usb scope and it works well, but not nearly high enough resolution.

If anybody could point me in the right direction, i would really appreciate it.
Karl Gunter
Sugar Land, Texas


----------



## foody518 (Oct 3, 2016)

My thought is even a 20x, 30x, or 60x loupe is good to look at differences in scratch pattern going along different grits. Are you just wanting to verify your bevels from EP sharpening yields a visually different result vs with the CC?


----------



## Krakorak (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is an idea: http://www.2spi.com/item/09758-ab/peak-pocket/

I am a scientist and use the 75x version for more than 10 years in the field for looking at microscopic creatures like algae, etc. and it works phantastic, the optics is really great...I have just tried that which I have at home on the edge of my Yoshikane hakata and could see even the smallest dents clearly, even with artificial light (its night here)...But the 50x version might be more than enough to observe the details of your sharpening...And you could have a lot of fun with that thing also outside the world of knives..


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 3, 2016)

Krakorak said:


> Here is an idea: http://www.2spi.com/item/09758-ab/peak-pocket/
> 
> I am a scientist and use the 75x version for more than 10 years in the field for looking at microscopic creatures like algae, etc. and it works phantastic, the optics is really great...I have just tried that which I have at home on the edge of my Yoshikane hakata and could see even the smallest dents clearly, even with artificial light (its night here)...But the 50x version might be more than enough to observe the details of your sharpening...And you could have a lot of fun with that thing also outside the world of knives..



A lady I work with also uses something like that to identify foreign objects in production batches, it works really well. I'd suggest a USB version if you have something with USB close by such as a laptop. You can get one that will do around 60x for $30 last time a looked on amazon a while back.

Jared


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 3, 2016)

I also recently obtained the celestron digital microscope pro for a great deal. Im still kinda figuring it out and focusing can be tricky but it works good enough:










If you want to go beyond that or a loupe, is it worthwhile with edge pro and chefs choice sharpeners :scratchhead:? Maybe some jnats 

Keith at tomonagura has a page with an actual microscope and camera setup which should be a step up:
http://www.tomonagura.com/objet-d-art/microphotography/gear--technique/olympus-bhm.html

If you want to go hardcore you could get a scanning electron microscope if you have ~$100k sitting around. Check this out:


Spoiler
















https://scienceofsharp.wordpress.com


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't know why any of this is necessary. Gizmos, microscopes? My knives are ripping sharp without any of this.


----------



## psfred (Oct 3, 2016)

one of the cheap USB microscope/boroscopes will work fine. A bit fiddly and the built-in lighting is crap, but we are talking $20 or so here. Will do a fine job at low cost.

And as Theory says, once you figure it out, you won't need it for regular use. I've just managed to get some razors to stick to the stones, now that I know what it feels like and how to get there, I won't be looking at edges much beyond bevel setting on a 1K stone.

Peter


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 4, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> I don't know why any of this is necessary. Gizmos, microscopes? My knives are ripping sharp without any of this.



"Necessary"? This knife thing passed "necessary" for most of us a long time ago.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't bother reinventing the wheel because this guy already did all that with a scanning electron microscope:
https://scienceofsharp.wordpress.com


----------



## Sharpchef (Oct 4, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> "Necessary"? This knife thing passed "necessary" for most of us a long time ago.



Well said Sir!

If you don`t touch the edge any microscope (no matter what its worth) will help. With jiig sharpening, you should not go without any optic control, but a lens will do too.

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## guntekd (Oct 4, 2016)

foody518 said:


> My thought is even a 20x, 30x, or 60x loupe is good to look at differences in scratch pattern going along different grits. Are you just wanting to verify your bevels from EP sharpening yields a visually different result vs with the CC?



foody, 
i am not an experienced "knife guy", i am just a guy with a big curiosity who wants to compare AND PHOTOGRAPH the differences in the stages of sharpening on a Chef's Choice vs an Edge Pro.

I've used a Chef's Choice for 30 years (not the same on) for kitchen & steak knives (i love Prime ribeyes!), but a couple months ago a friend showed me a knife he free-handed and it was in a different league than my knives. So i got curious. I KNOW i would never be able to free hand like him, but got convinced that once i learn some technique i might be able to get close with an Edge pro, so i bought one 

My problem right now is finding someone who has experience using a microscope to photograph knife blades.
I'd like to contact them, then with their recommendation, buy a microscope w/usb camera and illumination system 
Karl Gunter
Sugar Land, Texas


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 4, 2016)

Just please don't stick your Japanese knives in that chef's choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## guntekd (Oct 4, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Keith at tomonagura has a page with an actual microscope and camera setup which should be a step up:
> http://www.tomonagura.com/objet-d-art/microphotography/gear--technique/olympus-bhm.html
> 
> [/Spoiler]



Thats the sort of set up i'm looking for!
Thanks a million
Karl


----------



## foody518 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ooohh. Who is this friend who free hands in the Houston area?

You mentioned the Celestron 5MP USB microscope you just purchased - what mag x does that go up to? Do you have a software hook up to a computer to save images?


----------



## guntekd (Oct 4, 2016)

psfred said:


> one of the cheap USB microscope/boroscopes will work fine. A bit fiddly and the built-in lighting is crap, but we are talking $20 or so here. Will do a fine job at low cost.
> And as Theory says, once you figure it out, you won't need it for regular use. I've just managed to get some razors to stick to the stones, now that I know what it feels like and how to get there, I won't be looking at edges much beyond bevel setting on a 1K stone.
> Peter


psfred,
I would sure like to have your skills!

I have an $80 Celestron USB "microscope" and it works fine, but...
1. magnification is not high enough
2. focusing mechanism very jittery
3. illumination system inadequate

For what it is and what it costs, its great, but i need more capabilities to satisfy my curiosity
Karl


----------



## guntekd (Oct 4, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> Don't bother reinventing the wheel because this guy already did all that with a scanning electron microscope:
> https://scienceofsharp.wordpress.com



milkbaby,
thanks much for the link; fascinating stuff
Karl


----------



## guntekd (Oct 4, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Ooohh. Who is this friend who free hands in the Houston area?
> 
> You mentioned the Celestron 5MP USB microscope you just purchased - what mag x does that go up to? Do you have a software hook up to a computer to save images?



foody,
Using the lil calibration thing, it shows 38x, but image on my computer screen is about 5x larger. Yes i can save them.
If i knew how to post an image i would


----------



## guntekd (Oct 4, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Ooohh. Who is this friend who free hands in the Houston area?
> 
> You mentioned the Celestron 5MP USB microscope you just purchased - what mag x does that go up to? Do you have a software hook up to a computer to save images?



i missed the part about free hand friend...
I'm not 100% positive he does it free hand, he just showed me a knife he did and i was very impressed.
On Fri wifey & I are going to his house for lunch, i'll find out then
When he showed me the knife, i was obsessed with running a race car on the Bonneville salt flats and really didn't pay enough attention to his knife.
But i just sold the car, trailer and all the pit stuff, so now i can pay attention to his skills/equipment.


----------

